

Should Undergrads Stop Majoring in Business? - bedris
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304072004577323754019227394.html

======
eli_gottlieb
If by "majoring in business" we mean majoring in "business" rather than any
particular actual line of work, __YES! __And bloody obviously so!

